# Remote Desktop - ich blicks nicht



## Perfektionist

Nachdem ich mich vom Traum der USB-Spiegelplatte verabschiedet habe steht nun das Problem der Fernwartung des Servers an.

OS ist Win7/ult und da dachte ich, könnt man sich doch jederzeit und von überall aus aufschalten und auf der Maschine von einem entfernten Rechner aus arbeiten. Was ich einerseits fand, war eine 30-Tage-Beschränkung für die Zugangsfreigabe, andererseits muss wohl jedesmal eine Einladung vorweggehen? Und zumindest ist bei XP-Prof auch noch ggf. die Kenntnis der Internet-IP vonnöten? ich blicks nicht ...

wird man glücklich, wenn man sich so einen Home-Server mit dem gleichnamigen OS (Beispiel) zulegt und neben der OS-Platte ein RAID5 mit drei Platten reinmacht? Oder geht da das ganze Gezappel grad so weiter? also Timeouts für Zugänge und sonstige Überraschungen, die einem dann da die Freude nehmen?

... ich will doch nur endlich meine Daten an einem zentralen Ort halten. Und mein NDAS funktioniert nicht vernünftig - da bleiben ständig irgendwelche Leichen liegen, die nichtmal Scandisk mehr wegbekommt. Und Zugriff über Internet wäre auch mal endlich wünschenswert.


----------



## d-eye

Remotezugang: Linksys Router mit DD-WRT geflasht erlaubt VPN Zugang von außerhalb ohne das ein Rechner laufen muss.

Fernwartung: UltraVNC Kost nix und funktioniert.


----------



## Matze001

Vielleicht ist auch Teamviewer für dich interessant.

Wenn du dir einen Account anlegst kannst du dir eine Liste mit mehreren PCs erstellen und vorwählen ob diese Fernwartbar sind oder nur gucken dürfen.

Bist du mal außer Haus und ohne eigenen Rechner unterwegs kannst du dich mit diesen Zugangsdaten auch auf der Homepage von Teamviewer anmelden und via Browser auf deine PCs zugreifen. (Hierfür ist glaubig Flash notwendig)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Perfektionist

Teamviewer klingt sehr interessant - wenn ich das mal bei Wiki so knapp überfliege. Ich hab schonmal mit was ähnlichem (oder genau dem?) gearbeitet, um einen entfernten Computer beim Kunden zu steuern. Gut, für professionell kostets Geld, aber das ist ja sehr entgegenkommend, dass eine kostenlose Privatnutzung möglich ist - auf die Art und Weise kommt der Anbieter vielleicht auch leichter an zahlende Kunden. Vielleicht auch uns.

hmmmm, aber auch UltraVNC liest sich hübsch. Ich hab nur Angst davor insofern, weil die open-source-Jungs bei ihrer Entwicklungsarbeit meist mehr die Funktionalität als die Einfachheit des Einsatzes im Auge haben.


----------



## Matze001

Hallo,

Ultra VNC ist simpel zu bedienen: Du installierst den Server, und stellst ein das dieser beim Booten automatisch ausgeführt werden soll. Fertig. Wenn du ein Passwort wünschst kannst du dies natürlich auch einstellen (empfohlen).

Nun ist im Netzwerk alles fertig. Du kannst in dem Client die IP von deinem PC eingeben auf dem Teamviewer läuft, und kannst dich verbinden. Passwort, fallls eingestellt, eingeben -> Fertig.

Wenn du aus dem Internet zugreifen willst musst du Port 5900 auf die IP von deinem PC weiterleiten. Ich würde dir empfehlen einen anderen Port zu nutzen, denn sonst kann jeder der die IP von deinem Router kennt direkt mit dem Client auf den VNC-Server zugreifen (natürlich braucht er das Passwort falls du es vergeben hast).

Alle Ports über 2000 sind ohne Probleme wählbar, dort liegt eigentlich nichts standardmässig drauf. Dann könnte deine Regel für die Portweiterleitung in etwa so aussehen: Leite Port 3333 von Extern nach Port 5900 an IP des PCs.

Somit müsstest du jetzt von Außerhalb bei dem Client nicht die IP des PCs eingeben, sondern die deines Routers im Internet. Wenn du einen anderen Port als den Standardport 5900 wählst musst du IPORT eingeben.

Nun ist es so das dein Router nicht immer unter der selben IP erreichbar ist (bei Privatkunden eigtl. Standard) somit kann dir ein Dienst wie dynds dabei helfen. 

Dafür musst du einen Account anlegen, und wenn dein Router dies unterstützt dort deine Zugangsdaten eintragen. Anschließend ist dein Router immer unter der von dir gewählten Adresse erreichbar. 

Bei Teamviewer brauchst du den ganzen Mist nicht. Teamviewer arbeitet auf Port 80 (Standardport für HTTP), dieser ist eigentlich immer offen. Somit brauchst du weder am Router, noch sonst wo irgendwas einstellen.

Hast du einen Account erstellt und hast diesen an dem Fernzusteuernden PC eingerichtet, so siehst du an dem PC mit dem du fernsteuern willst das der andere PC gerade erreichbar ist. Mit einem Doppelklick kannst du dich dann verbinden. 
Du brauchst dir keine Gedanken über Ports oder IPs machen. Das Programm kümmert sich darum selbst.

Du hast nur den Nachteil bei Teamviewer das du immer mit dem Internet verbunden sein musst, VNC regelt das zwischen Server und Client, bei Teamviewer hängt immernoch deren Server dazwischen.

Nun habe ich dir hoffentlich eine ausreichende Grundlage gegeben damit du eine Wahl treffen kannst die für dich am Besten ist.

Falls du noch Fragen hast -> immer her damit.

Grüße 

Marcel


----------



## Perfektionist

ja, Teamviewer passt! Ich häng permanent am Internet (DSL-Flat), nur die IP kann natürlich nach einem Neustart des DSL-Modems sich ändern. Dass da noch ein externer Server zwischen den zwei Rechnern hängt, das ist beim M$-Home-Server auch so (mindestens bei einer VPN-Verbindung, aber Homeserver will ich mir schenken, sprich auslassen). Gut - dann geh ich die Sache zunächst mal mit Teamviewer an. Da werd ich wohl schneller glücklich mit.


----------



## d-eye

Matze001 schrieb:


> Du hast nur den Nachteil bei Teamviewer das du immer mit dem Internet verbunden sein musst, VNC regelt das zwischen Server und Client, *bei Teamviewer hängt immernoch deren Server dazwischen.*



und genau deswegen mag ich die Lösung irgendwie nicht.

Statt Portweiterleitung für VNC würde ich eher ein VPN empfehlen, das ist sicherer wenn man z. B. von einem öffentlichen Hotspot (Hotel etc.) aus arbeitet. Da man dann direkt in seinem lokalen Netzwerk arbeitet hat man auch einfachen Zugriff auf's NAS oder andere Computer ohne das irgendwelche Ports weitergeleitet werden müssen. Noch besser, aber auch komplizierter einzurichten, ist ein SSH Tunnel. Hat den Vorteil das man durch jede Firewall kommt.


----------



## Perfektionist

also bei mir ist das jetzt erstmal für privat. Und meine Urlaubsbilder oder meinen Musikgeschmack, von dem darf jeder Kenntnis nehmen, dem langweilig genug ist, sich das reinzuziehen (incl. Bots ...).

Gefunden hab ich noch gotomyPC (citrix). Gibts jedoch nur zum 30-Tage-Test für lau.


----------



## Matze001

d-eye schrieb:


> und genau deswegen mag ich die Lösung irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Statt Portweiterleitung für VNC würde ich eher ein VPN empfehlen, das ist sicherer wenn man z. B. von einem öffentlichen Hotspot (Hotel etc.) aus arbeitet. Da man dann direkt in seinem lokalen Netzwerk arbeitet hat man auch einfachen Zugriff auf's NAS oder andere Computer ohne das irgendwelche Ports weitergeleitet werden müssen. Noch besser, aber auch komplizierter einzurichten, ist ein SSH Tunnel. Hat den Vorteil das man durch jede Firewall kommt.



Genau deswegen habe ich es erwähnt  Es ist halt nicht schön.
Nur kann man halt nicht von einem Privatanwender verlangen das er sich ein voll funktionsfähiges und sichereres VPN aufsetzt. Die meissten scheitern schon daran WLAN und DLAN zu verschlüsseln, wie sollen sie nun mit VPN zurecht kommen?

Es ist immer wichtig zu wissen wie der Bedarf aussieht. Es gibt einfach keine All-in-One-Lösung die alles abdeckt. 

Mein Fazit ist: der Perfekte wird mit Teamviewer ausreichend gut versorgt sein, und 99% der Privatnutzer wird das auch reichen. Für alle anderen gibt es noch tausend andere Wege!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Perfektionist

Teamviewer läuft jetzt bei mir. Und während der Installation (oder Registrierung?) wurde auch ein VPN-Produkt des Anbieters angepriesen, um das Problem des Umweges über den Server zu vermeiden können, wenn ich dies richtig verstanden habe. k.A., ob das auch für lau wäre. Wenn mir lang wird, schau ich mal nach (aber wahrscheinlich ist der Druck bei mir nicht hoch genug, das zu erforschen zu wollen).

Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es spontan und hübsch.

apropos WLAN: ja, das kann auch ein Dreck sein. Vor allem dann, wenn man zwar weiß, dass WPA2 die zeitgemäße Verschlüsselungsmethode ist, aber seinerzeit für XP nochn KB nötig war (ist?), dass es funktioniert. Ich hatte danach viele dankbare Freunde, die froh waren, zu wissen, dass es zwar die Auswahlmöglichkeit schon gab, aber erst mit dem KB funktionierte :?


----------



## Ninja2602

*Remote Desktop Verbindung herstellen*

Moin zusammen,
ich möchte über eine Remote Desktop Verbindung auf einen Hutschienen PC zugreifen, hat bis gestern auch noch funktioniert, aber leider ist die Verbindung heute nicht mehr da!
Für das ganze wird bei uns in der Firma "RealVNC" benutzt.

Wie oben schon erwähnt hat die Verbindung gestern noch funktioniert, wie kann ich eine neue Verbindung erstellen?

Vielen Dank für die Tipps und Tricks!


----------



## Ninja2602

Zu meinem Problem "keine Remote Desktop Verbindung", habe herausgefunden das das ein bekanntes Problem ist (hier in der Firma), kennt jemand dieses Problem und weiss Abhilfe.
Ach ja, ich habe noch den Hinweis bekommen das ich über "Hamachi" ein zweites Netzwerk aufmachen kann, aber wie??? Und wie finde ich da die IP-Adressen der Rechner raus, die haben da doch mit Sicherheit andere, oder irre ich hier?
Danke für Eure Hilfe!

LG Ninja2602!


----------



## PN/DP

Hallo Ninja2602,

wenn Dein Problem in Deiner Firma ein "bekanntes" Problem ist, warum läßt Du Dir das Problem nicht von demjenigen erklären, der das behauptet?
Wieso bekommst Du "Hinweise", statt daß jemand das "bekannte" Problem löst/beseitigt? Ist das eine Art Prüfung? 
Bist Du Azubi? Hast Du außer dem "Hamachi" auch einen Hinweis bekommen, daß Du mit einem WLAN-Kabel noch ein drittes Netzwerk aufmachen könntest? 
Sind der Hutschienen-PC und Dein PC im selben Netzwerk in der selben Firma oder soll es ein Fernzugriff übers Internet werden?

Wenn die Verbindung "bis gestern" noch funktionierte, dann würde ich mal zu dem PC hingehen und checken, ob der noch eingeschaltet ist und läuft und das Netzwerkkabel dran ist. Dann mit Pings die Netzwerkverbindungen bis zum H.-PC prüfen.

Was meinst Du mit "ist die Verbindung heute nicht mehr da!"?
Was meinst Du mit "eine neue Verbindung erstellen"?
Ist die IP-Adresse aus dem Auswahlfeld des VNC-Viewers verschwunden?
Weißt Du die IP-Adresse des Hutschienen-PC nicht mehr?
Hattest Du ein Desktop-Icon und das ist nun verschwunden?


Wenn Du hier hilfreiche Antworten erwartest, dann solltest Du schon etwas genauer beschreiben, was denn nicht funktioniert und auch mehr Details nennen. Meine Glaskugel kann sich aus Deinen Sätzen beim besten Willen keinen Reim machen.  Erzähl' mal die ganze Geschichte: was hat gestern noch funktioniert und funktioniert heute nicht mehr. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen und wenn ja, wie lauten die?

PS:
Mache bitte bei Deinem nächsten Problem ein neues eigenes Thema auf. Ich kann außer dem Wort "Remote Desktop Verbindung" keinen Zusammenhang zu dem Thema erkennen, an das Du Dich hier rangehängt hast.

Harald


----------



## Ninja2602

Moin Harald,
zuerst einmal entschuldige ich mich das ich mein Problem nicht verständlich beschrieben habe.

Also, das das Problem bekannt ist habe ich von meinem Vorgänger erfahren, der nicht mehr in der Firma ist und mir teilweise noch per Mail zu Rate steht.
Dieser hat leider auch noch nicht rausgefunden wie es zu beheben ist.

Ich versuche noch einmal das Problem ausführlich zu beschreiben.

Die Herrausforderung:
Per Remote Desktop möchte ich verschiedene Hutschienen-PCs ansprechen. Diese Hutschienen-PCs befinden sich in Schaltschränken (zusammen mit der SPS) die an der jeweiligen Anlage vor Ort sind.
Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe ist auf dem Hutschienen-PC die jeweilige VISU der Anlage. Eine gemeinsame VISU, für alle Anlagen, liegt zusätzlich noch auf einem Server.
Wenn ich nun einen Hutschienen-PC nicht erreiche, per Remote Desktop, habe ich keine Verbindung zu diesem und kann meine Daten nicht abfragen.

Was ich inzwischen getan habe:
Ich war auch vor Ort und habe den Hutschienen-PC angepingt und alles war tip top.

Inzwischen habe ich wieder eine Verbindung zu besagtem Hutschienen-PC, habe diesen vor Ort aus und wieder Eingeschaltet und nachdem alles wieder hochgefahren war, war die Verbindung wieder da.

Wie kann ich fürs nächste Mal herausfinden warum der Hutschienen-PC nicht mit mir kommunizieren möchte. Muss ich dafür direkt an den Hutschienen-PC und gucken was der gerade so macht?

Ich hoffe das du mein Problem diesesmal besser verstanden hast, ansonsten sorry!

Ach ja, ich bin kein Azubi und das ist auch keine Prüfung. Das ist sozusagen eine Altlast die ich in meinem neuen Job übernommen habe (und bisher hatte ich mit Netzwerken und so wenig zu tun)!


----------



## volker

also scheint sich doch die netztwerkverbindung im hpc zu verabschieden.

hat der hpc eine feste ip oder ist dhcp aktiviert?
konnte der hpc denn noch angepingt werden? wenn ja könnte es auch ein prob mit dem remote desktop sein
und meinst du mit remote desktop die geschichte die im windows dabei ist? das murks. nimm lieder sowas wie z.b. realvnc

geh mal an den hpc. in einer eingabeaufforderung *ipconfig /all > c:\ipconfig.txt* eingeben. in der datei ipconfig.txt stehen nun die netzwerkparameter.

wenns nicht mehr geht erneut ipconfig /all und die daten mit der datei vergleichen.
wenn plötzlich was mit der ip oder der subnetmask nicht mehr stimmt probier mal ein ipconfig /renew
wenn alles wieder klar danach ist übergibt das ganze der edv *ROFL*

wenn alles bei vergleich gleich ist versuch mal vom hpc aus verschiedene andere rechner anzupingen. oder auch mal ein ping auf sich selbst
ping localhost


----------



## Ninja2602

Aber wie kommt es das sich einfach so die Netzwerkverbindung im Hutschienen-PC verabschiedet?

Der Hutschienen-PC hat eine feste IP.

Anpingen konnte ich den H.-PC nicht mehr.

In meinem Beitrag meinte ich mit Remote Desktop die Windows Geschichte.
Ich habe aber auch einen VNC-Viewer.

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?????????


----------



## Ninja2602

Ich bin gerade mal per Windows-Remote-Desktop an die Hutschienen-PCs gegangen und habe die Befehle ipconfig/all --> c:\ipconfig.txt eingegeben.
Bei zweien hat es geklappt, das sind auch die beiden mit denen meine VISU kommuniziert und bei einem bekomme ich die Meldung:
"c:\ipconfig.txt is not recognized as an internal or external command,operable programm or batchfile"
was soll mir diese Meldung sagen?


----------



## volker

schwer zu sagen was da passiert. die sache mit dem ipconfig solltest auf jeden fall mal probieren um dem fehler näher zu kommen.

unterschied
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Desktop_Protocol
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing


----------



## volker

Ninja2602 schrieb:


> ipconfig/all --> c:\ipconfig.txt


das ist eine falsche eingabe
das muss so aussehen.
ipconfig /all > c:\ipconfig.txt
leerzeichen zwischen ..g /all
> dieses zeichen bewirkt, dass die ausgabe an die folgende stelle umgeleitet wird. hier also in die datei ipconfig.txt


----------



## Ninja2602

volker schrieb:


> das ist eine falsche eingabe
> das muss so aussehen.
> ipconfig /all > c:\ipconfig.txt
> leerzeichen zwischen ..g /all
> > dieses zeichen bewirkt, dass die ausgabe an die folgende stelle umgeleitet wird. hier also in die datei ipconfig.txt



So hatte ich das eingegeben und es ist nichts passiert. Habe dann zuerst 
ipconfig/all und danach c:\ipconfig.txt eingegeben und es hat geklappt!


----------



## r0adrunner

*warum teamviewer und vnc...  - microsoft lösungen nutzen mit Profil firewalls*

Hi

also kein mensch braucht für wartungen teamviewer wenn er nicht direkt mit dem Kunden am Bilschirm gleichzeitig arbeiten muss

am besten

fixe IP Adresse, oder Dyndns dienst (nur notfall , bei Firmensytemen immer fixe IP)
Gute Firewall (www.foritnet.com (zb. ab FB50B) / cisco / auch netgear oder dlink business)
dann dort einen VPN tunnel an legen  (geht heute schon automatisch)
VPN Programm am Notebook installieren und Tunnel an legen und starten
dann direkt mit mstsc.exe auf die IP Adresse auf den jeweiligen PC zugreifen. dann besteht sowieso die möglichkeit daten über bekannte Protokolle (smb ...) direkt zu übertragen.

VNC reisst ein unnötiges loch
Teamviewer läßt eure Daten immer über einen Fremdserver laufen. Denke das ist nicht in eurem Sinn (ist nur Sinnvoll bei echter Fernwartung wie schon beschrieben und wenn der Kunde nur notfallhilfe braucht, aber bei laufender Wartung unsinnig)

somit sparts euch das geld für eine teamviewer lizenz habts auch noch eine top firewall sogar mit Virenschutz (ids/ips)und braucht auf den PC s nicht zusatzsoftware installieren (die den wieder aus bremst), wo kein mensch weiss was diese sonst noch tut (wie der ganze mist wie Facebook Aps, und apple .. usw...)
info: Terminalsession von microsoft braucht 64kbit up down - das probiert einmal mit teamviewer... 

wer mehr wissen will info

mike


----------



## r0adrunner

*korrektur*

sorry www.fortinet.com


----------



## Deltal

Bei kleineren Anlagen sieht das Budget es aber meistens nicht vor da eine HW-Firewall für tausende Euros einzubauen.

Zusätzlich haben die Firmen heute einen gemeinsamen Internetzugang, sprich 20 Werke sind per WAN verbunden und in irgendeinem RZ steht der Inet Router und die Firewall. 
Ist die Geschichte nicht schon beim Verkaufen der Anlage besprochen worden (ist es meistens nicht), dann musst du jetzt dem Admin beibringen das er innerhalb von Stunden deinen Rechner im Werk X mit extra Routing und Firewallregeln beglücken darf.

Zusätzlich wird es noch eine erweiterte Diskussion geben, ob den vpn wirklich für die paar Minuten im Monat notwendig ist.

Mit Teamviewer (oder VNC, von hand als Viewer gestartet) muss der Admin erstmal nichts weiter machen als den Rechner ans Inet zu koppeln.


----------

